# A little nervous - low white cell count



## amsafko

Anyone here know anything at all about white blood cell levels and what is considered really low?  I have been dealing with hypothyroid and haven't been feeling right (can't put my finger on it).  My thyroid levels are fine now but the dr. was concerned that my white blood cell level was 2.8.  Really bad things have been happening in my family the past 6 months and I just feel kind of jinxed.  Any info would be so appreciated.


----------



## annie1995

I've had low WBC before, and my DS who is 8 his is 2.6 right now.  When mine was low, my doc wasn't worried, but I was, so he sent me to a hemotologist and they were not worried either.  I think they look at the whole picture not just the WBC.  Good Luck and try not to worry to much.  Easier said then done I know, cause I'm even worried about my DS.  Hugs to you


----------



## Disneylover 2

Hi.  What you have is called Leukopenia- low white cell count.

It could be : 


infections, such as viral infections and HIV

Bone marrow disorders, such as *Leukemia*(cancer), and myelodysplastic syndrome

autoimmune disorders such as *lupus*( my mom has it)

CERtain medications; those used in chemo, and some antibiotics

radiation therapy

My prayers are with you.  Hope you fing your diagnosis!!


----------



## lookingforward

Normal white counts are between 4 and 10. I am currently undergoing chemotherapy and my count was .6, which was not good. It went up over the last week to 5.

So I think 2.8 is low but not low low.


----------



## Brooke13

I had a low WBC count, and my doctor wasnt worried, but I went to a hematologist b/c i was. They ran a million tests and it was nothing. I have a hypothyroid, as well. But, anyway, I started taking more vitamins, and eating healthier, and the count went up a little. I am sure its nothing


----------



## Mackey Mouse

You might be fighting an infection somewhere, but if you are concerned, then follow up on it.   We have to be our own advocates...   Let us know how you are doing..


----------



## Rustysmom

My mom had a low white count for years and years and they could never find out why.  It's just how she was. I think it was always in the mid 2's.  I don't remember the exact number.  I was always so scared that they were going to find that she had leukemia.  She just died of pancreatic cancer, but I don't think it had anything to do with her white count.  

The funny thing is, even though her white count was low, she never caught a cold.  My kids and I could be hacking away right next to her, and she never got sick.


----------

